
A Revolution in Custom ROMs How Project Treble Makes Porting Android a 1 Day Job - kasabali
https://www.xda-developers.com/how-project-treble-revolutionizes-custom-roms-android-oreo/
======
exikyut
Despite being from XDA-Developers this is about an upstream Google update.

Reading about the new Vendor Interface abstraction screams one thing to me -
Google plans to silently swap Linux out for Fuschia.

It's gonna be interesting what kind of functionality Google pulls in the
process. Based on the ease they seem to be able to pull the carpet out from
under established APIs and services, I genuinely do wonder if Fuschia-powered
devices will allow access to a terminal, or really anything lowlevel at all.

